# N-Scale Track Plans for Shelf Layouts



## alocsin (Jun 26, 2011)

Turn your N-scale Xmas gift into a full shelf-layout with one of these track plans:

Model Train Resource: N-Scale Track Plans for Shelf Layouts


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

Until I looked at the N Scale layout in that link, I thought a shelf layout would be impossibly confining. I just remembered that I bought one of those things that reverses power by sensing the train passing through a beam of light and reversing the direction. I had meant to use that someday on a trolley or RDC car. I am not sure how to work that for a passenger or freight train, though.


----------



## alocsin (Jun 26, 2011)

Here in L.A., we have Metrolink commuter trains that start at one end of the line with the engine pulling three cars, stops through several stations until it reaches the other end of the line. Then it reverses direction with the engine pushing the three cars. You could do this with a narrow but long shelf and a reversing unit.


----------

